# Whiteside Brass Set Up Gauges



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have the same set, and they are invaluable for shop setup. So much easier than trying to use a combination square.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've used the Whiteside set for years they are great but I've recently upgraded to this set that has many sizes between and beyond the whiteside set.

https://www.penntoolco.com/igaging-15-piece-precision-setup-blocks/

https://www.artisticwoodstudio.com/videos


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I totally love my set. I wonder how I ever got along without them.


----------



## mdhills (Mar 12, 2011)

A quick note that there are two sets of bars from whiteside-the 9800 that are 2" long and the 9810 that are 4" long.

I've heard some people save a bit of money by buying shaft keys, so that is another option.

Matt


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

> A quick note that there are two sets of bars from whiteside-the 9800 that are 2" long and the 9810 that are 4" long.
> 
> I ve heard some people save a bit of money by buying shaft keys, so that is another option.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting thought! I wonder how dimensionally accurate shaft keys are. Now when I go home I'm going to have to get out my calipers and check some shaft keys!!


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey, Whiteside…... please make a metric set!!!!

I went to Harbor Freight and bought metric shaft keys. I went through a couple of sets using a digital calipers and found the closest ones I could. They are not dead-on accurate. Never too big, though. If they were a bit big, I could sand or file them closer to size. Maybe a couple thousands off but good enough for government work.


----------



## Arcola60 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have the Whiteside 4" set and the I-gage 15 pc set. Both are spot-on!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Have been looking at some set up blocks for a few years, the L.V. one are a bit pricey? May be time to go for it!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> A quick note that there are two sets of bars from whiteside-the 9800 that are 2" long and the 9810 that are 4" long.
> 
> I ve heard some people save a bit of money by buying shaft keys, so that is another option.
> 
> ...


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Jim - how long are those i-gage set up bars? The set I have is made from machine steel and they are only 3" long which is too short.

Never mind - I just saw that they are 3" long. Even though they are short, I think I will add them to the Christmas list. Anyone know of longer versions? Say 6"?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Jim - how long are those i-gage set up bars? The set I have is made from machine steel and they are only 3" long which is too short.
> 
> Never mind - I just saw that they are 3" long. Even though they are short, I think I will add them to the Christmas list. Anyone know of longer versions? Say 6"?
> 
> - EarlS


Not exactly the same but these are what I have and use from time to time.


----------



## Hondo03 (Nov 13, 2018)

Couldn't agree more with your review. I have them same set and like many others I now wonder how I managed without them


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Earl
Sorry just saw your question the gages are 3" long


----------



## fritzer1210 (May 5, 2017)

As an addition to my arsenal of extremely accurate gages, 1-2-3 blocks are worth their weight in gold. As their name implies, these blocks are precisely machined 1" x 2" x 3". Saw them on Stumpy video.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I see this is a resurrected post, but why not comment? 8^)

Using setup references is a great way to get accuracy and easy repeatability.

I, being too cheap, have a variety of setup "hardware" that I use regularly.

Foremost is just using a drill bit. If it doesn't have a turned down or buggered up shank, you have a ready set of almost every imaginable dimension.

I also use a lot of 3/8" and 1/4" material for indexing parts during glue ups and in making quick box joint jigs. The 12" "key stock" from places like MSC is very inexpensive and if you buy the "oversized" it will be exactly 0.375" or 0.250" (key stock is typically a few thou undersized for a slip fit)

An "assortment" box of pulley key stock (HF special) has a variety, but the dimensions can be funky.

An automotive feeler gauge set is invaluable at the table saw. Sometimes when crosscutting with the miter gauge, I need an "exact" length. I'll set the stop so the cuts are ever so slightly long, take a cut and measure, then slip in the needed feeler gauge between the part and stop when making the final cut.


----------



## mbchrapko (Mar 10, 2017)

I too use the brass setup and steel
1-2-3 blocks. Here is another use for the 1-2-3's that I use for setting my jointer knives


----------



## mbchrapko (Mar 10, 2017)

> I too use the brass setup and steel
> 1-2-3 blocks. Here is another use for the 1-2-3's that I use for setting my jointer knives
> 
> - Mike


----------

